# ludwigia or other hardy bunched plants



## TheLoachGuy (Oct 17, 2006)

Looking for some ludwigia or other hardy bunched plants. I need to fill out a 75 gallon. Will be at the meeting this sat.


----------



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

My tanks are way overgrown so for a donation to the club you can have what you want from them. I have not had time to trim in the past two weeks so you can imagine the amount of Hygro and other stuff I have available


----------

